# Mouth ulcers (and some cool news!)



## shiv (Oct 21, 2010)

I've always suffered from mouth ulcers, but usually they go away after a couple of days. I've got one that's been there for almost a week now, it's got progressively bigger and is incredibly painful (it's just on the inside of my mouth, right next to my top lip on the righthand side...perfect for catching a tooth on, owwwww!).

Anyway, last night I came out in a sore throat/headache etc so I guess the lingering ulcer is a sign of my immune system being down a bit...BUT!

Anyone got any remedies to get rid of it? I never normally have to actively try to get them to go away so I'm a bit clueless!

(and the cool news - I got my holiday pay from my old job today. ?176.40, thankyou very much Spar!!!)


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Shiv,

If you go to a chemist and ask for some gentian violet - (its the purple stuff they used to put on at school - but you may be too young!) my hubbie swears by it! Its quite cheap too I think.


----------



## Donald (Oct 21, 2010)

If I have a mouth ulcer I aways go for bonjela.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 21, 2010)

As an aside, I don't want to cause unnecessary worry, but have you ever had the blood test for coelic disease? Mouth ulcers can be a sign of that, and it's more common in people with T1 as it's another auto immune disease. It's just a blood test, might be worth asking for when you're next at the GPs.


----------



## newbs (Oct 21, 2010)

I swear by Anbesol liquid that you get from the chemist, always does the trick quickly for me.


----------



## SacredHeart (Oct 21, 2010)

Gargle with a glass of warm water with salt and tea tree oil. Or a neat shot of spirits.


----------



## bev (Oct 21, 2010)

Great news about your pay.Bev


----------



## shiv (Oct 21, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> As an aside, I don't want to cause unnecessary worry, but have you ever had the blood test for coelic disease? Mouth ulcers can be a sign of that, and it's more common in people with T1 as it's another auto immune disease. It's just a blood test, might be worth asking for when you're next at the GPs.



I've been tested a couple of times for it and have always been negative. It's something I'll ask for next time I see the team though. To be honest I doubt it's linked - as I say, I've suffered with mouth ulcers for years, and have been checked for coeliac disease during that time - but always worth checking. 

I think it's more to do with the fact my immune system is down a bit - my piercings are hurting too, which always happens when I'm sick...got to love being ill!

Thanks everyone - I've been through bonjela and Anbesol (love that stuff but good god it stings) and now have been given steroid capsules to dissolve onto the ulcer by the pharmacist. Will see how it gets on.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 21, 2010)

Good news bout your pay!  Hope the ulcer soon clears, I hate them.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 22, 2010)

Good news withthe holiday pay. For ulcers I'd speak tot he chemist, see if you can get something to ease ulcer and something to help boost your immune system. If that doesn't work see doc and dentist and get it checked out.


----------

